# dirty water



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

I went to helprescue a broken down boat at horn mountain yesterday and the water was nasty green so dont go that way!left at 11:00 yesterday morning andgot back at 5:30 this morning. It was a long ride a 5 to 7 knots for 90 miles in 5-7 ft seas

petronis, marlin, beer can, ram powell all dirty


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

sounds good jeff. ill be running out there tomorrow in my 25 footer. i hope it lays down and we can kill some marlins for my new smoker... 



just kidding thanks for the report i hope to get out there as soon as possible...



fergie


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

good to know....i wonder what that storm has done to the water....btw thats a very nice gesture driving 90 miles for a rescue :bowdown


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

everybody i have been talking too has been saying the clean water is way the hell to the southeast. I wonder what it looks like now after fay has dumped all that water in the mississippi and all over florida


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

Mother Nature has finally opened the skies last week to show the water conditions.

Here's a shot showing that the blue water is about 81 NM South of the Pensacola farewell buoy just past the Double Nipple.

The 2nd image shows the Spur in decent water.

Yellow/orange color is UGLY, off-color water, green is green water, light blue is blended blue-green water, and dark blue is cobalt.

All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *BlackFlag (8/24/2008)* I wonder what it looks like now after fay has dumped all that water in the mississippi and all over florida


She stillhas some bands offshore, but here's all we could get from yesterday. Look howthe water haschanged from Aug 22 (above)vs these from the24. 

I can't wait toseewhat it looks like total post-Fay. =( 

Chloro taken at 7:50pm on Aug 24:










Sea View taken on Aug 24:


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Chloro August 26th at 7:35pm:










On a happy note, Reefcast is looking prettySWEET for most ppltodaythru Sunday afternoon.. :clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe Gustav will push in some water, but it will bring more down the mississippi.


----------

